# August 2012 Test thread. End of summer BFP's! 4 BFPs!



## LLbean

https://i.imgur.com/clyUW.gif​...you will thank me later ;-)

Well I wanted to stay ahead of the game and start the thread for August since it will inevitably be coming around soon.

Let me know when you are due to test in August!!!

*GOOD LUCK LADIES!!!!*

*August 1*
:flow: Amber8 :witch:

*August 3*
:flow: Blueskyrobin :witch:

*August 5*
:flow: LLbean :witch:
:flow: Lillyl :witch:

*August 6*
:flow: Dylis :witch:
:flow: wanna b a mom :bfp::dance::happydance:

*August 7*
:flow: mummyb2b :witch:
:flow: Honeybee73 :shrug:
:flow: Bumble99 :shrug:


*August 8*


*August 9*


*August 10*
:flow: Quisty :witch:

*August 11*
:flow: PatTabs :witch:
:flow: Bonnie1990 :witch:

*August 12*
:flow: crystal443 :witch:

*August 13*


*August 15*
:flow: Milty :witch:

*August 16*
:flow: Katherine1209 :witch:
:flow: krunnin

*August 19*
:flow: littlepeps

*August 20*
:flow: FirstTry :witch:
:flow: More4mom :witch:
:flow: cheree89 :bfp:
:flow: BbWishin :witch:

*August 22*
:flow: ksluice :witch:
:flow: goddess25 :witch:

*August 24*
:flow: 2have4kids :witch:

*August 25*
:flow: Kismet :witch:
:flow: MeganS0326 :witch:

*August 26*


*August 27*


*August 28*
:flow: Maddy40 :witch:
:flow: JennJenn :witch:

*August29*
:flow: chickenchaser :witch:

*August 30*
:flow: viccat :witch:
:flow: Alleysm :witch:
:flow: Mama Duck :witch:
:flow: Smilinggirl :witch:
:flow: Bravemom :witch:
:flow: tag74
:flow: Rikkitikki :bfp:

*August 31*
:flow: Lady H :bfp:


​


----------



## Desperado167

Hi llbean :kiss:No idea wen I will be testing yet but I will join you ,can we symptom spot ?:haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

HAHAHA guess we are not supposed to or we will go NUTS, believe me, I would have had a BFP many MANY times based on symptoms HAHAHAHA


----------



## Desperado167

Is that a no then ?:haha:


----------



## LLbean

correct NO SYMPTOM SPOTTING! ;-)


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> correct NO SYMPTOM SPOTTING! ;-)

:cry::cry:::winkwink::haha:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> correct NO SYMPTOM SPOTTING! ;-)
> 
> :cry::cry:::winkwink::haha:Click to expand...

https://i.imgur.com/clyUW.gif​...you will thank me later ;-)


----------



## Desperado167

:rofl::hug::hug: glad to see you back on form ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

hehehe :winkwink:


----------



## readyformore

I did a double take when I first saw the title. 

August? Isn't it only June? :haha: 

LL, you must like to be prepared!! :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

Yep c'mon ladies let's all join the madness :haha::haha:


----------



## LLbean

readyformore said:


> I did a double take when I first saw the title.
> 
> August? Isn't it only June? :haha:
> 
> LL, you must like to be prepared!! :winkwink:

Oh I just want to make sure I claimed it before it was too late HAHAHA apparently it is lucky to run a testing thread :winkwink:


----------



## Milty

Ok LL you just started this today how can you be on pg 2 already?


----------



## Milty

Oh and you can put me down for Aug the 15th please
:happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

will do Milty

and yes, I'm popular like that HAHAHA


----------



## Milty

Ok so I wasn't the first poster but at least I'm in with the first date


----------



## LLbean

;-)

well I am sure I will be adding many more


----------



## Desperado167

Put me down for July the 28th gorgeous :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> Put me down for July the 28th gorgeous :hugs:

:happydance::happydance: Welcome to the club!!!


----------



## Dylis

:dust:I'll have aug 18th please:dust:


----------



## LLbean

Dylis said:


> :dust:I'll have aug 18th please:dust:

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## chickenchaser

The 25th for me please. I have 2 test dates before then but I know I'm out this month totally missed OV:wacko: So if July isn't lucky for me I will see you all here:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

chickenchaser said:


> The 25th for me please. I have 2 test dates before then but I know I'm out this month totally missed OV:wacko: So if July isn't lucky for me I will see you all here:hugs:

will do! :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Did I tell you LL Aug is my Birthday month!


----------



## LLbean

no you did not. WOW may it be very lucky for you!!!


----------



## Rashaa

Aug 10 for me...based on FF


----------



## LLbean

Rashaa said:


> Aug 10 for me...based on FF

Welcome aboard ;-)


----------



## wana b a mom

me too please!!!!
I don't know when I will be testing, but I am guessing first week in August if everything works out.
So can you please put me down for August 1st (I will let you know date changes as IVF progresses)

Thanks for doing the thread LL!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Sure thing wanna b :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

who else is already looking forward to August testing? hehehe


----------



## LLbean

are we there yet? hehehe just started my July 2ww and already losing it HAHAHA


----------



## Milty

LL we get there when we get there. ;)


----------



## LLbean

hehehe ok, fine :tease::coffee:


----------



## Rowan75

lol will be joining you soon i think...ntnp at the mo but ttc in aug and sept...took 3 years for Martha so could be in for a looong wait!


----------



## LLbean

well let us know Rowan and I will surely add you. Hope its not a long journey this time


----------



## Dylis

LL pls could you change me to the 6th


----------



## LLbean

it is done Dylis ;-)


----------



## PatTabs

Roll on August..not sure exactly when I will test yet but will confirm a date in the next week or so LL.

:dust: for an April baby


----------



## Milty

Well LL normally my cycles are so predictable I plan my vacation 6 months in advance around them. But alas ive decided to go and have a crazy never before seen month.

So I'm going to have to change my date but I'm not sure what to yet. Heck I might skip July testing completely and move my August up.:haha:


----------



## LLbean

Milty I hope you figure out what is happening soon. Just keep me posted

Pat whenever you are ready ;-)


----------



## viccat

LLbean said:


> who else is already looking forward to August testing? hehehe

Me!!! :happydance:

This is officially my lucky month because I get two chances. 2nd and 30th for me please :dance:

Oh and I promise no symptom spotting :winkwink:

Maybe.


----------



## LLbean

adding you now best of luck!


----------



## mummyb2b

me too please af not yet shown for july but will in next few days and i need not to be this month as i have shingles so been told to avoid getting a bfp! august is another matter though! 

woohoo to august! :happydance:

please put me down for 5th (i will update if need be when get julys af!) :dust: to us all!!


----------



## LLbean

done :D


----------



## crystal443

Hello Liz :) Please put me down for August 7th!! Thanks


----------



## LLbean

crystal443 said:


> Hello Liz :) Please put me down for August 7th!! Thanks

with great pleasure!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jennjenn

I'll take August 3rd and might have a second chance on the 29/30/31.

FX for all ladies!


----------



## ksluice

Put me down for the 22nd please, although that will likely move, that is the tentative date...


----------



## LLbean

done and Done...Welcome ladies!


----------



## goddess25

Could you put me down for 22 August please....not sure if this will be the correct date...might need to ammend it as my next period has not came yet.

I am ovulating right now but skipping this month as I am moving house and don't want to be carrying and moving a lot of heavy items if I am pregnant.


----------



## LLbean

goddess25 you are in. Best of luck!


----------



## Lady H

Me again! 9th please LL xx


----------



## LLbean

you are on Lady H!


----------



## mummyb2b

hi llbean could you change me to 7th please


----------



## LLbean

Will do


----------



## PatTabs

Hey LL can you pen me in for the 11th please??

Roll on August..... :dust: and a lucky thread like June!!!!


----------



## LLbean

Done :)


----------



## viccat

Is it August yet? :coolio:


----------



## LLbean

Lol I know right? Almost!


----------



## Milty

Eh guys we get there when we get there ; )


----------



## LLbean

Yes nothing we can do to speed things up lol


----------



## Desperado167

Put me down for testing on the 28 th of August beautiful :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Already there :D


----------



## Maddy40

Please put me down for 28th. Not trying to jinx this month, just being realistically cautious.


----------



## Mama Duck

Can I be put down for *13th August* please.


----------



## viccat

Maddy40 said:


> Please put me down for 28th. Not trying to jinx this month, just being realistically cautious.

Oh it definitely doesn't jinx current month. I always think that if I carry a brolly then it won't rain :haha:


----------



## LLbean

done ladies :D


----------



## Honeybee73

7th August for me please. Keeping everything crossed for us all in August x


----------



## LLbean

Honeybee73 said:


> 7th August for me please. Keeping everything crossed for us all in August x

:thumbup:


----------



## Milty

LL did you O already?


----------



## LLbean

Nope, my temp is just nutso lol. Trust me the opk even said nothing yet. Should be in Friday or Saturday


----------



## Bonnie1990

Ok here we go again. 
Ff has projected af due date of the 11th
HSG in 5 days 
Here is to a lucky month!

Ps-yeah to no ss!:haha:


----------



## Lady H

Got first peak on CBFM today at cd12. May mean I test a little earlier but not hopeful this month. Been pretty laid back and no EWCM yet.


----------



## Honeybee73

Deleted


----------



## Lady H

Watery is fine, just as good as EWCM


----------



## Honeybee73

Deleted


----------



## Lady H

Grapefruit juice is great for increasing CM


----------



## Honeybee73

Lady H said:


> Grapefruit juice is great for increasing CM

Is it? It tastes so awful though :wacko:


----------



## Lady H

I don't mind it! Mix it with another juice?


----------



## PatTabs

And how quickly it arrives...DPO1 it's going to be a loooooooong TWW me thinks!

Bring on the sunshine and Olympic fever and lots of :dust:


----------



## Desperado167

PatTabs said:


> And how quickly it arrives...DPO1 it's going to be a loooooooong TWW me thinks!
> 
> Bring on the sunshine and Olympic fever and lots of :dust:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## alleysm

Hello ladies! My vagina is making me do this... put me down on the 8th.. evidently she thinks it will be a lucky month... pfft.. hope she plans on putting out more than usual...


----------



## LLbean

Hahahaha I feel you Alleysm...ok you are on the board


----------



## Honeybee73

LLbean said:


> Hahahaha I feel you Alleysm...ok you are on the board

Llbean, I'm wondering if you should re word your statement there hehe :haha:


----------



## LLbean

Lol sheesh I guess I should :rofl:

Alleysm Welcome to the thread


----------



## Katherine1209

I'd love to join too!
Put me down for the 16th...


----------



## alleysm

Im not holding my breathe this month for a bfp... husband just returned from an 8 day visit with my brother in the south so his sacks of fishes were exposed to 108degree weather not to mention the copious amounts of alcohol and eight straight days of "smoking".. pretty certain that even if i did hatch a good egg all he has to offer is some dried up, alcohol infused, stoned fishes that wont make it through my hostile cm anyway. Hahahhaaaa..


----------



## Katherine1209

:thumbup: you make me laugh alleysm


----------



## Bonnie1990

HSG in 3 hours....getting nervous!:headspin:


----------



## amber8

Hey, could I join?
Put me down for August 1st please!

Fx'd for all us lovely ladies!! :dust:


----------



## Honeybee73

Deleted


----------



## Blueskyrobin

Put me down for aug 3, please.


----------



## Jennjenn

Bonnie1990 said:


> HSG in 3 hours....getting nervous!:headspin:

Bonnie - Let us know how it goes! FX for you!


----------



## wana b a mom

LL, I need to change mine to August 6th. Thanks!! (and enjoy Disney!)


----------



## Desperado167

Katherine1209 said:


> :thumbup: you make me laugh alleysm

Me too :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Bonnie1990 said:


> HSG in 3 hours....getting nervous!:headspin:

Good luck :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Honeybee73 said:


> Aaaaaaaaaarrrrrrgggggghhhhhhhh
> I think I am out already this month :cry:
> Have an awful feeling I may have O'd already, possibly yesterday and getting to see OH in a couple of hours grrr.
> Copious amounts of cm now but watery with loads and loads of creamy bits in (sorry way to much info) , before it was mainly watery so I think I have missed my chance unless by some miracle that egg is still alive. I think ff will show me tomorrow that it was yesterday :cry:

Do you use OPK? That would help you pin point better?


----------



## Bonnie1990

Jennjenn said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> HSG in 3 hours....getting nervous!:headspin:
> 
> Bonnie - Let us know how it goes! FX for you!Click to expand...

HSG went really well-i was very surprised and worked up for nothing!
right flowed clear!
left was sluggish and then cleared as well!

no cramping or pain at all during procedure.
bit of pink cm this evening and very mild cramps-less than af cramps.

sa is next week
ov on friday

fx'd!


----------



## Milty

Oh Bonnie I'm glad it went well


----------



## Desperado167

Big relief for you bonnie :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Bonnie see? Like I said its no big deal. Glad all went well :)

Adding/changing you now ladies


----------



## Honeybee73

Deleted


----------



## Bonnie1990

Sorry honey 
Those full out missed cycles suck. Been there. 
Hugs


----------



## Katherine1209

Missed cycles...ggrrrrr. :growlmad:


----------



## Honeybee73

Deleted


----------



## twotogo

May I join? I don't think I'm totally out for July, but I'm pretty sure. So please put me down for August 27th. I'm guessing on the date, so it may need to be changed a bit later.


----------



## LLbean

Added, fxd!


----------



## Desperado167

twotogo said:


> May I join? I don't think I'm totally out for July, but I'm pretty sure. So please put me down for August 27th. I'm guessing on the date, so it may need to be changed a bit later.

Hi huni ,good luck :hugs:


----------



## twotogo

Desperado167 said:


> twotogo said:
> 
> 
> May I join? I don't think I'm totally out for July, but I'm pretty sure. So please put me down for August 27th. I'm guessing on the date, so it may need to be changed a bit later.
> 
> Hi huni ,good luck :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## Katherine1209

Honeybee73 said:


> Katherine1209 said:
> 
> 
> Missed cycles...ggrrrrr. :growlmad:
> 
> I know, am gutted. I O'd on Sunday but bd'ing on Monday :nope: unless ff is slightly wrong I doubt there is much hope. Althoug last month we bd'd on day before O and still didn't have any success :cry:Click to expand...

Oh, You never know! My doc said to BD two days before ov, on ov and the day after....all my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## amber8

Hey everyone,

Just got the :witch:, I wasn't expecting her this early at all! :sad1:

BUT, on the bright side, I am just happy to get her!! We've been trying since March, which isn't too long, but I wasn't getting my af so my gyno but me on Provera to 'kickstart' my system, so got a period the end of June, then I O'd around the 18th of July (though now I'm thinking I O'd earlier than that) and WHAM, af today!

So I'm just thankful that so far the Provera has got me back to normal!!
This was technically our first chance since I haven't O'd since March, so not really too upset, would have been extremely lucky to get a BFP!

On to the next one!! Best of luck to everyone else!!!! (I'll probably keep checking in) 
I hope to see lots of :bfp:'s!!!


----------



## Honeybee73

Deleted


----------



## FirstTry

Please add me :) We're starting our first IUI cycle today, so I'm calculating Aug 20 for testing.

This is the symptom spotting group, right? :winkwink:


----------



## Katherine1209

Baby dust to you honeybee. :dust:
Hi first try!


----------



## Madrid98

Wishing all a full round of :bfp: for this month!!! 

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Honeybee73

Deleted


----------



## Bonnie1990

Looks like cd10 to me 
Try using OPK next month and it will help give you an advance warning tha ov is coming soon!


----------



## Katherine1209

Honeybee73 said:


> Katherine1209 said:
> 
> 
> Baby dust to you honeybee. :dust:
> Hi first try!
> 
> Thank you, it's all going strange this month, no idea what's happening with my temps. Now I've not O'd at all, very strange. I'm giving up this month now and just wait till the next cycle and hope for a better time.
> 
> Wishing everyone else lots of luck though xClick to expand...




Bonnie1990 said:


> Looks like cd10 to me
> Try using OPK next month and it will help give you an advance warning tha ov is coming soon!

Definitely give the OPK a go next cycle! 
Hate it when cycles go haywire, leaves you all confused!!


----------



## LLbean

Added


----------



## Lillyl

Hi ladies i been reading throuh all your posts... Baby dust to every one!!.... Soooo here my confusing story, af turned up while i was on holiday june the 18th june i couldnt stand being in 40degree heat and having a period so i took norethistrone for 9days.....

Which has completely messed my cycle, my cycles are usually 33days and i thought that because my period had arrive on the 18th id ovulated for that month and should expect af on the 22nd july but she hasnt turned up yet, i took a test in that day and bfn... Does any one suggest anythink

I was thinking about joining the august thread but im not even sure what date to put me down for maybe the 5th at a random guess please? xXx


----------



## Katherine1209

I'm not sure about how the norethistrone works with your cycle, but I'd probably keep testing every couple of days...but I'm a bit of an over tester...lol


----------



## Lillyl

Loooool bless ya i got like that at one point but every time i got a negative it hurt and my bf could not stand that, and now were taking a laid back approach alothough i think the roles have reveresed with him asking me has af turned up every couple of days now hehe


----------



## LLbean

Lillyl you have been added


----------



## alleysm

Lillyl said:


> Loooool bless ya i got like that at one point but every time i got a negative it hurt and my bf could not stand that, and now were taking a laid back approach alothough i think the roles have reveresed with him asking me has af turned up every couple of days now hehe

My dh does the same! Maybe worse! "Whats your temp today.. hows your cm.." lol


----------



## Katherine1209

alleysm said:


> Lillyl said:
> 
> 
> Loooool bless ya i got like that at one point but every time i got a negative it hurt and my bf could not stand that, and now were taking a laid back approach alothough i think the roles have reveresed with him asking me has af turned up every couple of days now hehe
> 
> My dh does the same! Maybe worse! "Whats your temp today.. hows your cm.." lolClick to expand...

Mine has handed me a pillow to get my hips/legs up quick :rofl::rofl:


----------



## alleysm

Im glad to hear that im not the only one with an "involved" husband! Hahahhah


----------



## Lillyl

Katherine1209 said:


> alleysm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lillyl said:
> 
> 
> Loooool bless ya i got like that at one point but every time i got a negative it hurt and my bf could not stand that, and now were taking a laid back approach alothough i think the roles have reveresed with him asking me has af turned up every couple of days now hehe
> 
> My dh does the same! Maybe worse! "Whats your temp today.. hows your cm.." lolClick to expand...
> 
> I havent been temping but my cm at themoment is creamy on the 15,16 and 17th was eggwhite and the couple days after hardly any and now its creamy, its been a funny cycle this month, ive had twinges on my left side and i usually break out in spots when im due on but nuffink this month
> 
> Mine has handed me a pillow to get my hips/legs up quick :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

Awww how cute bless him.


----------



## Lillyl

I may need to adjust butim really not sure at the moment but thanksss


----------



## Bonnie1990

Katherine1209 said:


> I'm not sure about how the norethistrone works with your cycle, but I'd probably keep testing every couple of days...but I'm a bit of an over tester...lol

yeah-another addict!:haha:


----------



## Katherine1209

Yep, that's me...love the OPK. :happydance:


----------



## FirstTry

Katherine1209 said:


> alleysm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lillyl said:
> 
> 
> Loooool bless ya i got like that at one point but every time i got a negative it hurt and my bf could not stand that, and now were taking a laid back approach alothough i think the roles have reveresed with him asking me has af turned up every couple of days now hehe
> 
> My dh does the same! Maybe worse! "Whats your temp today.. hows your cm.." lolClick to expand...
> 
> Mine has handed me a pillow to get my hips/legs up quick :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

My DH picks me up by my ankles and spins me around to put my butt on the wall after we BD, so the swimmers are helped by gravity! :rofl:


----------



## Bonnie1990

FirstTry said:


> Katherine1209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alleysm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lillyl said:
> 
> 
> Loooool bless ya i got like that at one point but every time i got a negative it hurt and my bf could not stand that, and now were taking a laid back approach alothough i think the roles have reveresed with him asking me has af turned up every couple of days now hehe
> 
> My dh does the same! Maybe worse! "Whats your temp today.. hows your cm.." lolClick to expand...
> 
> Mine has handed me a pillow to get my hips/legs up quick :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> My DH picks me up by my ankles and spins me around to put my butt on the wall after we BD, so the swimmers are helped by gravity! :rofl:Click to expand...

I thought you were going to say he spins you around the room by your ankles! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Quisty

Can you please include me? Due 10th August. Baby dust to everyone. I hope there are more BFPs than last month! :dust:


----------



## Katherine1209

Hi quisty :wave:
Bonnie you crack me up :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LLbean

Quisty said:


> Can you please include me? Due 10th August. Baby dust to everyone. I hope there are more BFPs than last month! :dust:

:thumbup:


----------



## Honeybee73

Guys just to prewarn you, I've requested a user name change due to someone hacking email and finding out about this, now people are finding stuff out about me I don't wish to share. It's fine talking to you but I don't want others knowing about my cm,AF, oh etc. And if oh found out others were spreading private stuff he'd go mad.
I'm now deleting posts, I'll either get a new name or start again but I'll let you know when I'm back. Didn't know all posts could be seen by every Tom, dick and Harry regardless of whether you are registered or not :0(


----------



## LLbean

yikes! yes they can which is quite scary


----------



## Bonnie1990

And with that I have changed my avatar!


----------



## LLbean

yup that is why you will very rarely see a pic of me on here LOL...you may want to change your signature now...unless you were a bunny 18 years ago :rofl:


----------



## Honeybee73

LLbean said:


> yup that is why you will very rarely see a pic of me on here LOL...you may want to change your signature now...unless you were a bunny 18 years ago :rofl:

Oh year I have discovered if you google your username you can see and read everything you ever posted!!!!!!! I'm freaked out and now I know how they know all my private business. I will say im back and pm a couple of you to tell you who I am so you know if that's ok?:growlmad:


----------



## Bonnie1990

LLbean said:


> yup that is why you will very rarely see a pic of me on here LOL...you may want to change your signature now...unless you were a bunny 18 years ago :rofl:

Did that too-lol


----------



## LLbean

lol that's why I changed my name the first time, it was too easy to see it was me


----------



## Lady H

Ooooh I just set up a new email account in a random name and linked it to here as I got worried! Just googled my real name to make sure no BnB stuff came up, all clear...phew!


----------



## PatTabs

Only one day to go til the testing frenzy begins....and those lovely BFPs start rolling in....

:dust: :dance: :dust: :dance:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Yeah and I shut off all my email instant notifications


----------



## Honeybee73

Bonnie1990 said:



> Yeah and I shut off all my email instant notifications

I seem to have started something........:happydance:


----------



## More4mom

Can I join the list? Put me down for August 20th... :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

More4mom said:


> Can I join the list? Put me down for August 20th... :thumbup:

:thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

Hey Liz- Could you switch my test date to Aug 12th? I O'd much later then I thought :) Thanks


----------



## LLbean

sure thing :D


----------



## Katherine1209

That hacking stuff is scary...my OH is asoftware engineer and always goes on about the privacy stuff!

Just changing the subject.....
I was expecting to ov on cd 14, which is Thursday and have been using OPK for a few days now, the test line was getting darker and then today, when I was expecting the double dark line, the line had gone....WTH! :wacko:
Did I ov? I think I'll keep testing for a couple more days just to make sure....:shrug:
Has this happened to anyone else?? Btw, they are cheapie tests..


----------



## Bonnie1990

Depending on when you tested and how many times a day you may have been more dilute or maybe caught the almost peak of the surge. This is your first cycle with OPK right? I would keep trying to make sure if you have the extra and they are cheapies anyway


----------



## Katherine1209

Third cycle but never had this happen...last time it was clear there were two dark lines, but they came out of nowhere, as in no slow progression of darkness...
I have been testing once or twice a day...make that three today...couldn't help myself!


----------



## Bonnie1990

I usually do 3x a day because I have caught my surge at every different time. Some months fade in some are there BAM!
Used to have surges that lasted 3-4 days. Now sometimes they don't even last 24 hrs. I test fmu, 3pm and bedtime. I also like the smiley face cb digi. Expensive but leaves you not having to interpret the lines.


----------



## Bumble99

Llbean can you update me on chart now, all other posts I am now deleting as explained x


----------



## Lady H

Bumble99 said:


> Llbean can you update me on chart now, all other posts I am now deleting as explained x

Good call! Would take me forever to delete posts! Xx


----------



## AP

Honeybee you are not permitted a new account. This will be deactivated



> You are permitted a maximum of 'One' account (membership), active or inactive (including previously banned and accounts closed at user request). If you require temporary access for any reason, require a user name change, or have forgotten your log in details and are unable to retrieve them via The Service, do not create a new account! Please contact the forum administrator using the Contact Us link below. If you choose to ignore this rule, ALL your accounts will be banned.

You can contact Wobbles for a username change or discuss the matter. Feel free to edit posts of your personal information, we have no issue with that as long as it's not leaving holes in the forum.

As for the username search, I need to remind you that anyone who posts on BabyandBump needs to realise



> Warning: This is a public forum. Your posts can be read by anyone with an internet connection.


----------



## luckylecky

I googled my username and not a lot came up, and nowhere did I see any post I had put up. Mind you I didn't go much further than page 2. :shrug:


----------



## Lady H

Oh no, hope you get it sorted HB.

LLbean can you change my test date please to 7th as I ovulated a bit early? X


----------



## LLbean

done deal :D


----------



## Jennjenn

Okay I am out for an early Aug, as the blasted witch showed up at 11 dpo :wacko:

Pls put me down for August 26th...it's my best estimate.


----------



## LLbean

Oh JennJenn sorry about the witch, will change your date


----------



## viccat

Not looking likely for me at the start of the month ...... I can sense the :witch: lurking.

However I get to hang about for a second go at the end of the month :)


----------



## Katherine1209

I think ov is very close, pretty sure positive OPK Monday night, cd 11...staying hopeful :happydance:
BDing cd 12 and 14, fx for everyone!! :dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

It's August! Bring on the beans! And let them be sticky!


----------



## viccat

And........ she has arrived :witch:

**sigh**


----------



## LLbean

viccat said:


> And........ she has arrived :witch:
> 
> **sigh**

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

viccat said:


> And........ she has arrived :witch:
> 
> **sigh**

:hug:


----------



## PatTabs

Jenn/Viccat so sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lillyl

Im out to af today... Booooo:cry:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Lillyl said:


> Im out to af today... Booooo:cry:

:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Lillyl said:


> Im out to af today... Booooo:cry:

:nope:

let me know if you want a date later on in the month


----------



## BabyBean14

As far as I can tell, the earliest I can test is August 25th. :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hmmmm....just peeked at the growing list and don't see
Me! 
I would like the 11th please and thank you!


----------



## LLbean

Hmmm...Did you request a date before or were you waiting?


----------



## Bonnie1990

Thought I did. No biggie. Not going to search back on my phone to check. Going to bed now. Yeah it's not even 9. I'm a wimp lol:haha:


----------



## LLbean

Lol well you are there now. Sorry if I missed you before. Or maybe it was an accidental delete from when I was updating via cell in FL lol


----------



## BabyBean14

Thanks for adding me. This is my first test thread! AAAAH! I'm so excited to be TTC finally! :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Welcome to total and complete insanity :winkwink:


----------



## cheree89

This is my first month ttc'ing #2. Put me down for August 20th please :)


----------



## LLbean

cheree89 said:


> This is my first month ttc'ing #2. Put me down for August 20th please :)

Done and good luck!


----------



## Lillyl

Awww thanks guys.... But good look to you girlies bring on the bpf..... I think im completely out for this month now my cycle is usually 33days but this was a weird one... Im even quite heavy which is unusual for me... Never mind roll on septemeber lol feels wierd becuase it is literally 2nd of august... To soon to be out xXx


----------



## Katherine1209

First day of the tww, I'm already feeling impatient, but excited and hopeful....wishing us all lots of BFP's.... :dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Katherine1209 said:


> First day fo the tww, I'm already feeling impatient, but excited and hopeful....wishing us all lots of BFP's.... :dust:

:dust::dust:
welcome to the crazieness!


----------



## crystal443

Bonnie- when will you start testing? I'm supposed to test early to get scripts if I do get pregnant but not sure when I should start :shrug: too early is a waste of tests and I usually wait until I'm late for AF so I'm thinking maybe 9/10 DPO. :shrug:


----------



## Milty

Crystal you usually wait a really long time which is impressive but now with your doctors orders I'd say go with 10DPO


----------



## Bonnie1990

Well someone thought this morning&#55357;&#56841;
But I say Monday the earliest. That would be 10dpo
Shooting more for Wednesday 
And definitely Friday as I have the follow up appointment I hope to cancel &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Katherine1209

Bonnie1990 said:


> Katherine1209 said:
> 
> 
> First day fo the tww, I'm already feeling impatient, but excited and hopeful....wishing us all lots of BFP's.... :dust:
> 
> :dust::dust:
> welcome to the crazieness!Click to expand...

Strangely enough I'm getting used to this...tww...af....ov....BD....tww... Do,you see a pattern here :haha:
Not saying I still don't get crazy! :wacko:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Katherine1209 said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katherine1209 said:
> 
> 
> First day fo the tww, I'm already feeling impatient, but excited and hopeful....wishing us all lots of BFP's.... :dust:
> 
> :dust::dust:
> welcome to the crazieness!Click to expand...
> 
> Strangely enough I'm getting used to this...tww...af....ov....BD....tww... Do,you see a pattern here :haha:
> Not saying I still don't get crazy! :wacko:Click to expand...

I feel like my life revolves around this pattern. Just yesterday I asked DB to push a mtn climb we are planning from the 11th to the 13th because af is due the 11th and af full force on a mountain is not a good mix lol. 
(hopefully it won't be an issue:thumbup:) 
Of course he asked why and regretted asking after-:rofl:


----------



## littlepeps

HI .. can I join .. af due 19th August :flower:


----------



## LLbean

littlepeps said:


> HI .. can I join .. af due 19th August :flower:

:thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

*Blueskyrobin*... any news???


----------



## krunnin

I had my first IUI yesterday so will be testing August 16th!


----------



## LLbean

added...FXd!!!


----------



## Lady H

Brown spotting and mild cramps, looks like AF is arriving a few days early for the first time.


----------



## LLbean

Maybe it's not FXd!!!


----------



## PatTabs

Fiddlesticks... am out 

I knew I O'd early this month so the witch came early too bummer...

However that does mean I might get another go in August...let's see what happens..

:dust: to all


----------



## Dylis

Pat:hugs:


----------



## PatTabs

Lady H said:


> Brown spotting and mild cramps, looks like AF is arriving a few days early for the first time.

Ditto.... :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

PatTabs said:


> Fiddlesticks... am out
> 
> I knew I O'd early this month so the witch came early too bummer...
> 
> However that does mean I might get another go in August...let's see what happens..
> 
> :dust: to all

:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

PatTabs said:


> Fiddlesticks... am out
> 
> I knew I O'd early this month so the witch came early too bummer...
> 
> However that does mean I might get another go in August...let's see what happens..
> 
> :dust: to all

:hugs:


----------



## alleysm

Please move me to 30th. Just recieved notice that af will be arriving tomorrow. (Temp dip, cramps, teeny spotting)


----------



## LLbean

Ok


----------



## LLbean

Come on ladies, I want to see some BFPs this month!!! BIG TIME!


----------



## mummyb2b

:hugs: to everyone who is out so far this month 

:dust: to veryone still waiting! 

come on who's going to be our 1st of the month???

good luck all xx


----------



## Milty

Oh ok I'll do it:haha:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Ok I'm fine with taking 2nd :winkwink:


----------



## Katherine1209

Lady H said:


> Brown spotting and mild cramps, looks like AF is arriving a few days early for the first time.




PatTabs said:


> Fiddlesticks... am out
> 
> I knew I O'd early this month so the witch came early too bummer...
> 
> However that does mean I might get another go in August...let's see what happens..
> 
> :dust: to all

So sorry the :witch: came! :hugs:


----------



## Katherine1209

mummyb2b said:


> :hugs: to everyone who is out so far this month
> 
> :dust: to veryone still waiting!
> 
> come on who's going to be our 1st of the month???
> 
> good luck all xx




Milty said:


> Oh ok I'll do it:haha:




Bonnie1990 said:


> Ok I'm fine with taking 2nd :winkwink:

Well.... my lucky number is 4 but I'm totally ok with being number 3 :rofl:


----------



## Milty

:happydance::headspin:


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## LLbean

well I know I'm not it...spotting already so I'm out so I leave it to you guys to show that this month is HUGE for BFPs!!!


----------



## ksluice

LLbean said:


> well I know I'm not it...spotting already so I'm out so I leave it to you guys to show that this month is HUGE for BFPs!!!

:grr::grr: I'm so sorry Liz. :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

It's ok, used to it by now... Was holding hope due to many psychics but again they have failed lol... Oh well...


----------



## ksluice

Damn psychics! What are you doing up, btw? Its late there...


----------



## Lady H

Caved in and used IC this am....:bfn: :cry::dohh::nope: sorry.


----------



## Katherine1209

ksluice said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> well I know I'm not it...spotting already so I'm out so I leave it to you guys to show that this month is HUGE for BFPs!!!
> 
> :grr::grr: I'm so sorry Liz. :hugs:Click to expand...

Me too...damn witch!


----------



## Katherine1209

Lady H said:


> Caved in and used IC this am....:bfn: :cry::dohh::nope: sorry.

Don't forget it's still early! How are your symptoms?


----------



## Katherine1209

Kismet said:


> 44 is my lucky number, but I'd prefer not to be 44th! :haha:

Well, you could just take 4th... :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Kismet said:


> 44 is my lucky number, but I'd prefer not to be 44th! :haha:




Katherine1209 said:


> Kismet said:
> 
> 
> 44 is my lucky number, but I'd prefer not to be 44th! :haha:
> 
> Well, you could just take 4th... :thumbup:Click to expand...

Look at it this way...44th means there are 43 :bfp:'s ahead of you and a bumper month!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Katherine1209

Bonnie1990 said:


> Kismet said:
> 
> 
> 44 is my lucky number, but I'd prefer not to be 44th! :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katherine1209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kismet said:
> 
> 
> 44 is my lucky number, but I'd prefer not to be 44th! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you could just take 4th... :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Look at it this way...44th means there are 43 :bfp:'s ahead of you and a bumper month!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Hope so..I'd love all of us to be one of them...:thumbup:


----------



## Blueskyrobin

Bad witch came today......Grrrrrr.......I'm so Sad!:nope::growlmad::nope:


----------



## PatTabs

Blueskyrobin said:


> Bad witch came today......Grrrrrr.......I'm so Sad!:nope::growlmad::nope:

Boo :hugs::hugs:

LL - so sorry too :hugs::hugs:

What is with that evil witch where is the good one that brings the BFPs??!? 

Come on ladies left to test am counting on you to save us and bring home those summer BFPs :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

ksluice said:


> Damn psychics! What are you doing up, btw? Its late there...

oh we had gone to see a very late showing of Batman


----------



## LLbean

Blueskyrobin said:


> Bad witch came today......Grrrrrr.......I'm so Sad!:nope::growlmad::nope:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Lady H I won't mark you off until AF so hang tight!


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi LLBean, would you be kind enough to pencil me in for Aug 24 please. I'm a little late to get in on August but as we'll be BDing for it next week I love a chance to add a flashing BFP to this board. 
I hope you lovely ladies are enjoying your summer.


----------



## LLbean

Done and good luck!


----------



## Milty

I'm considering testing on my birthday cause its really the right day to do it. 99.8 % sure it will be BFN which I'm used to and ok with. I mean it's normal. However my DH doesn't want me to do it he is afraid it will ruin my day:wacko:
We are not even celebrating that day. I'm gonna be gitting up and going to work for 10 hours and coming home and cooking dinner. What I'm saying is its a normal day. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## LLbean

only you know how you will potentially feel. I've been spotting so didn't even bother testing today cause I will just be mad to waste yet another FRER LOL.

This month has been harder because I was delusional and living in soap opera style thinking the magic of Disney would do it (plus the psychics said it too LOL) I built myself up for the fall LOL. If you feel ok and just like any other month then you should be ok


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Katherine1209

I sooo want to see lots of :bfp: too! Gives us all the excitement of sharing this with each other.... as well as giving us hope and encouragement that it will happen for those of us patiently (sometimes!!!) :dohh: waiting for next cycle xx


----------



## LLbean

well I believe we have a confirmed one coming tomorrow :flower:

My witch if nothing else is quite punctual LOL...so that has to be a good thing right? :winkwink:


----------



## Lady H

Rant alert: where is my AF? Just arrive will you bitch, let's get this over with! Three days of brown spotting is getting me down now.


----------



## LLbean

brown spotting can be old blood and a bean snuggling in...have you tested?


----------



## Lady H

Tested on 12dpo yesterday bfn


----------



## LLbean

hmmm well if nothing today test tomorrow


----------



## crystal443

Liz :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: This cycle is going to be the one :thumbup:

LadyH- Brown spotting is old blood..hang in there :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Crystal are you testing tomorrow?


----------



## LLbean

I hope so because that chart does look mighty nice!


----------



## Bonnie1990

it sure does!
:dust:


hang in there lady :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Tomorrow will be 10 DPO, I might test tomorrow if I can remember when I get up :wacko: if not it will be by 12 DPO for sure..I'm not sure why my temps are so high, I've had a mild cold since last week so maybe that's it. Don't know but I'll test in the next few days, I just don't want to test too early :shrug:


----------



## Lady H

:witch: and now worried this spotting that was a day longer than before is not good. Dr Google says low progesterone.


----------



## Katherine1209

Lady H said:


> :witch: and now worried this spotting that was a day longer than before is not good. Dr Google says low progesterone.

Lady H, you know you shouldn't listen to dr google....sometimes he is just wrong 

LL I hope the witch stays away :hugs:


----------



## Katherine1209

crystal443 said:


> Tomorrow will be 10 DPO, I might test tomorrow if I can remember when I get up :wacko: if not it will be by 12 DPO for sure..I'm not sure why my temps are so high, I've had a mild cold since last week so maybe that's it. Don't know but I'll test in the next few days, I just don't want to test too early :shrug:

Hang out as long as you can hon :hugs:....I'm really going to try this month..sick of wasting so much money on frer :haha::haha:


----------



## Milty

In most cases I would agree but with you Crystal you need to test so you can get your meds right away


----------



## LLbean

Katherine1209 said:


> Lady H said:
> 
> 
> :witch: and now worried this spotting that was a day longer than before is not good. Dr Google says low progesterone.
> 
> Lady H, you know you shouldn't listen to dr google....sometimes he is just wrong
> 
> LL I hope the witch stays away :hugs:Click to expand...

hehehe the witch is on her second day of the visit already


----------



## LLbean

ok ladies...
Dylis & wanna b a mom

What's the scoop???


----------



## MeganS0326

Hi Ladies! I was wondering if I can join the party? This is my 1st go on clomid so I'm super excited to see if anything pans out from it. I think I'll be testing on 8/25 if not sooner. Good luck to everyone this month.:)


----------



## LLbean

MeganS0326 said:


> Hi Ladies! I was wondering if I can join the party? This is my 1st go on clomid so I'm super excited to see if anything pans out from it. I think I'll be testing on 8/25 if not sooner. Good luck to everyone this month.:)

:thumbup: done deal


----------



## wana b a mom

sorry!!! it has been crazy here. We just came back from FL (went over the weekend to see my brother and look for a home as we are moving down there in the fall.

Anyway... my first beta after our first IVF was today. The results confirmed our pregnancy!! beta is 454!! the nurse said it was a good number. Today I am 13 days post 3 day transfer. Second beta is on Wed. So right now, we are cautiously pregnant :happydance:

best of luck to everybody this month!!! :dust:


----------



## Jennjenn

Woop woop woop! Congrats WB!


----------



## BabyBean14

WHEEEEEEEEEE! :dance: Congrats!


----------



## LLbean

And there it is woooo hooo!!!! Congrats Wanna B!!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

:happydance::happydance:Wanna B!!

Let the BFP's begin!


----------



## ksluice

There is much rejoicing:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## wana b a mom

thank you all!!! :hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Wanna :happydance::happydance:Hurrah


Afm I'm out for another month


----------



## BabyBean14

:hugs: Dylis :hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Dylis said:


> Wanna :happydance::happydance:Hurrah
> 
> 
> Afm I'm out for another month

:hugs: Dylis


----------



## wana b a mom

thanks Dylis, and I'm sorry about AF :hugs:


----------



## PatTabs

:happydance: woo hoo Wanna B..thrilled for you!!


Dylis...so sorry :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Dylis :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Dylis :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Wanab- I'm so happy for you :hugs::hugs:happydance::happydance:


----------



## mummyb2b

woohoo wana congratulations h & h 9months to you! :happydance:

the 1st of many bfp's this month i hope!

sorry for af dylis :hugs:


----------



## Katherine1209

Omg, that is such great news wana b! I hope it's just the start of a long list of :bfp:'s..

Dylis..... :hug:
Sorry to hear about damn af!


----------



## LLbean

TODAY'S LADIES
*mummyb2b
Honeybee73
Bumble99
Lady H*

GIVE US THE SCOOP!!!


----------



## wana b a mom

LLbean said:


> TODAY'S LADIES
> *mummyb2b
> Honeybee73
> Bumble99
> Lady H*
> 
> GIVE US THE SCOOP!!!

:coffee:


----------



## Lady H

:witch::cry:


----------



## ksluice

Damn! Sorry Lady H :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Lady H said:


> :witch::cry:

:hugs:


----------



## PatTabs

Lady H said:


> :witch::cry:

:hug:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Lady H said:


> :witch::cry:

:hugs:


----------



## Dylis

:hugs: Lady H:hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

:-( sorry Lady H


----------



## crystal443

:hugs::hugs: LadyH


----------



## Mama Duck

:witch: arrived this morning,5 blooming days early. Now on a 23 day cycle so can I now be put down for the* 30th August * please.

Oh and you have put down 30 days down for August when there's 31 :winkwink:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Mama Duck said:


> :witch: arrived this morning,5 blooming days early. Now on a 23 day cycle so can I now be put down for the* 30th August * please.
> 
> Oh and you have put down 30 days down for August when there's 31 :winkwink:

:grr::hugs:mama duck 
:dust: for a bonus month!


----------



## Katherine1209

Lady H said:


> :witch::cry:

So sorry hon :hugs:


----------



## Katherine1209

Caved today and tested...bfn....I know....it's too early :wacko:


----------



## Katherine1209

Mama Duck said:


> :witch: arrived this morning,5 blooming days early. Now on a 23 day cycle so can I now be put down for the* 30th August * please.
> 
> Oh and you have put down 30 days down for August when there's 31 :winkwink:

Sorry mama duck :hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

Mama Duck said:


> :witch: arrived this morning,5 blooming days early. Now on a 23 day cycle so can I now be put down for the* 30th August * please.

:nope:


----------



## LLbean

Mama Duck said:


> :witch: arrived this morning,5 blooming days early. Now on a 23 day cycle so can I now be put down for the* 30th August * please.
> 
> Oh and you have put down 30 days down for August when there's 31 :winkwink:

I will move you and hehehe no I did not add every single day of August...Only the ones requested... some are empty because people got moved but not every date was added. Thanks though :D

Sorry about the witch :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

still waiting to hear from 
mummyb2b
Honeybee73
Bumble99


----------



## Mama Duck

LLbean said:


> Mama Duck said:
> 
> 
> :witch: arrived this morning,5 blooming days early. Now on a 23 day cycle so can I now be put down for the* 30th August * please.
> 
> Oh and you have put down 30 days down for August when there's 31 :winkwink:
> 
> I will move you and hehehe no I did not add every single day of August...Only the ones requested... some are empty because people got moved but not every date was added. Thanks though :D
> 
> Sorry about the witch :hugs:Click to expand...

I didn't even notice other dates were missing :dohh:


----------



## LLbean

:rofl: its ok


----------



## Milty

Well LL you can go ahead and take me out for this month as I'm pretty sure my medicine will keep things from happening.:nope:


----------



## LLbean

Milty said:


> Well LL you can go ahead and take me out for this month as I'm pretty sure my medicine will keep things from happening.:nope:

until AF shows up or the month ends you stay there :winkwink:


----------



## Milty

Okies....


----------



## LLbean

believe me I still hold hopes for all of you!!!


----------



## Milty

Well I was just thinking since my chart is going to look good because of my meds I didn't want to get anyone excited


----------



## LLbean

I am always excited for everyone so that's not going to change it lol


----------



## Quisty

AF arrived today so count me out!


----------



## MeganS0326

:hugs: quisty


----------



## mummyb2b

sorry mama duck & lady h :hugs: fx for next month for you!

as for me, tested yesterday BFN still no sign of af yet :shrug: though not holding out much hope tbh


----------



## BabyBean14

:hugs: to you all who have got :bfn: and FX for those of us yet to test!


----------



## Katherine1209

Sorry quisty :hugs:


----------



## Katherine1209

LLbean said:


> I am always excited for everyone so that's not going to change it lol

Me too! I love hearing about all your BFPs! And it's great for us who are still waiting patiently :wacko: for ours to have such great support...xx

My OH has a really hard time understanding what it's like ttc from a women's point of view..I mean he does try but he just doesn't get why I get so upset each time af comes :cry:....he's much more laid back about it.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Quisty said:


> AF arrived today so count me out!

:hugs: quisty


Katherine1209 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> I am always excited for everyone so that's not going to change it lol
> 
> Me too! I love hearing about all your BFPs! And it's great for us who are still waiting patiently :wacko: for ours to have such great support...xx
> 
> My OH has a really hard time understanding what it's like ttc from a women's point of view..I mean he does try but he just doesn't get why I get so upset each time af comes :cry:....he's much more laid back about it.Click to expand...

mine either...he thinks I'm a loon I think


----------



## twotogo

Hi Ladies :wave:
Just checking in. I haven't O'd yet so I'm just :coffee: It's a good thing, though because hubby has been out of town all week. He should get home sometime tonight or tomorrow. 
Hope he's ready for some fun! :haha:


----------



## LLbean

Quisty :hugs:


----------



## cheree89

This thread needs more BFPs! I am just 1 dpo, so I have a long wait.

Hugs to all of you who got bfns.


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Can I change my test date from the 25 to the 29th please


----------



## LLbean

yes more BFPs needed!

Will do the change now Chickenchaser!


----------



## Katherine1209

Yes, bring on the flood of BFPs! I tested again today's and another bfn...stil early I know, 8 or 9 dpo...


----------



## Bonnie1990

:witch: is here. A day early to top it off. 

Gyn appointment today-hope to walk out with rx for clomid. 
Time to kick some TTC ass!


----------



## LLbean

so sorry Bonnie :hugs:


----------



## Lady H

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


Bonnie1990 said:


> :witch: is here. A day early to top it off.
> 
> Gyn appointment today-hope to walk out with rx for clomid.
> Time to kick some TTC ass!


----------



## LLbean

Still waiting to hear from 
mummyb2b
Honeybee73
Bumble99

and today on Rahsaa!!!


----------



## Lady H

I think Honeybee and Bumble were the same person who got an admin note to say they would freeze her account as she nad two which is not allowed. Not sure if she came back as she was worried someone knew who she was.


----------



## LLbean

yeah...oh well...guess I will label that as unknown LOL


----------



## Blueskyrobin

I had blood work done this week, going to see Dr on mon to discuss results, may try clomid next month....damn I didn't believe them when they said getting preg after 40 was harder. Wishing the testers in the 2nd half of this month some better luck, & everyone next month more luck & love.


----------



## BabyBean14

Bonnie and Blueskyrobin :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Katherine1209

So sorry Bonnie :hugs:
Bluesky, at least we have the support of each other huh....I think I'd have gone slowly stir crazy by now without my bnb friends :kiss:
And I think the more we really want a child the more we will appreciate the miracle when it comes...wish they made patience pills :rofl:
Tested again this morning and another bfn! Still some hope, af due Thursday...


----------



## twotogo

Katherine1209 said:


> So sorry Bonnie :hugs:
> Bluesky, at least we have the support of each other huh....I think I'd have gone slowly stir crazy by now without my bnb friends :kiss:
> And I think the more we really want a child the more we will appreciate the miracle when it comes...wish they made patience pills :rofl:
> Tested again this morning and another bfn! Still some hope, af due Thursday...


Oh, if only there were patience pills!


----------



## mummyb2b

well still no sign of af for me and still getting bfn! 4 days late now! what's happening?? :shrug:


----------



## LLbean

Hmmm perhaps you need a blood test done. Some people don't show on HPTs right away for some reason

FXd!!!!


----------



## Katherine1209

Ive been having some slight af like cramps tonight....don't let it be the :witch:....


----------



## Katherine1209

I'd probably go for a blood test too mummyb2b!


----------



## mummyb2b

Think its just my cycle being awkward tbh as dont feel any different to normal! Am at hosp for 1st fertility appointment on tues though so if still no sign will mention it to them!


----------



## myra

I've been out of town and thus am behind on all the August news. 
Congrats wanna b a mom!!!! :happydance:

:hugs: And many hugs to those the witch got :-( :hugs:

:dust: to those with upcoming test dates!

I hope I'll be joining you all soon versus vicariously stalking ;-) After my mc in June, some of you may remember things were rocky for a bit with my OH & I thought we were done...but I think he just needed some space to deal with it in his way. Things have been quite sweet of late and we're taking the pressure off by not trying/not preventing. (Though secretly I'm hoping!). If this is a normal cycle with O coming soon (pretty please...), I might even be coming back here with a testing date for the end of the month. Fx'd!


----------



## BabyBean14

Best of luck, Myra! :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Crystal...we need a report from you today


----------



## crystal443

LIZ I'm going to pop out in a bit for some more tests and we shall see from there:flower: I will let you know as soon as I take it:thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

FXd!!!


----------



## Katherine1209

Tested again this morning, another bfn! I'm 12 dpo so if I was pg then it should be showing??...so down today :cry:. Came home from work cause I couldn't concentrate....


----------



## BabyBean14

:hugs: Katherine! :hugs: Sending lots of :dust: and positive vibes.


----------



## LLbean

My last natural BFP only showed at 14dpo


----------



## Katherine1209

Kismet said:


> :hugs: Katherine! :hugs: Sending lots of :dust: and positive vibes.




LLbean said:


> My last natural BFP only showed at 14dpo

Thank you for your kind replies kismet and LL...I'm trying to not think about it....but really not succeeding...maybe I should stop watching 'one born every minute' :rofl:

LL, you made me feel a bit more hopeful...but I don't want to get my hopes too far up...just in case x


----------



## myra

Katherine1209 said:


> Tested again this morning, another bfn! I'm 12 dpo so if I was pg then it should be showing??...so down today :cry:. Came home from work cause I couldn't concentrate....

Fertility Friend has the average dpo for a BFP at about 14 dpo (13.6 to be exact...so 14). So at 12 dpo, you're still earlier than when most women get their BFPs....and plenty of women still get it later than 14.
Fx'd for you!!


----------



## Katherine1209

Thanks Myra...had a relaxed night tonight, ate a bit much chocolate though :rofl:
Feeling a bit hopeful.....


----------



## BbWishin

May I join? I am 10dpiui with clomid and hcg trigger. And feeling very anxious with this tww!!!


----------



## krunnin

Katherine1209 said:


> Tested again this morning, another bfn! I'm 12 dpo so if I was pg then it should be showing??...so down today :cry:. Came home from work cause I couldn't concentrate....

Hi Katherine1209. I am 12dpo today too and I tested this am. Mine was negative too, but I'm staying hopeful! Keeping my fingers crossed for us both!


----------



## LLbean

BbWishin said:


> May I join? I am 10dpiui with clomid and hcg trigger. And feeling very anxious with this tww!!!

when will you test? let me know so I can add you to the list


----------



## BbWishin

LLbean said:


> BbWishin said:
> 
> 
> May I join? I am 10dpiui with clomid and hcg trigger. And feeling very anxious with this tww!!!
> 
> when will you test? let me know so I can add you to the listClick to expand...


Thanks! I am signed up for an official in Dr's office test next monday (8/20) but I know I am already tested out of my hcg shot so I will be testing probably everyday until the weekend (going camping and I know I wont do it there). I know its bad to obsess but it's been over a year and we are almost out of clomid cycles that the insurance will cover. So I am feeling a bit more pressure for this to work.


----------



## LLbean

oh I feel you...that was me on my last IVF...yikes.

so should I put you down to test one the 20th?


----------



## BbWishin

Sure! Thanks!!


----------



## LLbean

done deal :D


----------



## Bonnie1990

Katherine1209 said:


> Kismet said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Katherine! :hugs: Sending lots of :dust: and positive vibes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> My last natural BFP only showed at 14dpoClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you for your kind replies kismet and LL...I'm trying to not think about it....but really not succeeding...maybe I should stop watching 'one born every minute' :rofl:
> 
> LL, you made me feel a bit more hopeful...but I don't want to get my hopes too far up...just in case xClick to expand...




myra said:


> Katherine1209 said:
> 
> 
> Tested again this morning, another bfn! I'm 12 dpo so if I was pg then it should be showing??...so down today :cry:. Came home from work cause I couldn't concentrate....
> 
> Fertility Friend has the average dpo for a BFP at about 14 dpo (13.6 to be exact...so 14). So at 12 dpo, you're still earlier than when most women get their BFPs....and plenty of women still get it later than 14.
> Fx'd for you!!Click to expand...

its never over till the stupid hag makes an appearance......hang in there.:hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Hey Liz, put me down for BFN or leave until AF starts..another temp drop and AF feels like its arriving soon and got a BFN this morning so I just want to get on with the next cycle :hugs::hugs:

Katherine- hang in there, depending on when implantation happens will depend on when you get a BFP :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

crystal443 said:


> Hey Liz, put me down for BFN or leave until AF starts..another temp drop and AF feels like its arriving soon and got a BFN this morning so I just want to get on with the next cycle :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Katherine- hang in there, depending on when implantation happens will depend on when you get a BFP :hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Crystal I will wait until IF the witch arrives :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Thanks Liz, I hope it arrives today :thumb up: this has been a loooooooonnnnggg cycle :)


----------



## ksluice

crystal443 said:


> Thanks Liz, I hope it arrives today :thumb up: this has been a loooooooonnnnggg cycle :)

:hugs: crystal! and more :hugs:


----------



## Katherine1209

Thanks bonnie :hugs:

Oh crystal...remember not to count out til the witch...

Krunning....I tested again this morning and another bfn! 14 dpo tomorrow and on my last pg test! I'm only just holding out hope....I don't have any symptoms apart from a bit of mild cramping over the weekend :dohh: who knows?

Fingers crossed for all of us still waiting and so sorry to all of you that have had that damn :witch: visit... :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummyb2b

still no news i'm afraid fertility appointment was today and they said could be a variety of reasons but to test again next week if still no sign! great more waiting!!! :shrug:


----------



## LLbean

will continue to wait with you :hugs:


----------



## mummyb2b

LLbean said:


> will continue to wait with you :hugs:

thank you! just wish would hurry up and know so can move onto next month (am sure i am not) the strange thing is that i had an internal today and the dr told me that my cervix was high (she couldnt reach it!) and i always thought that it was high at ovulation but low at period so does this mean i havn't even ovulated yet? that just doesnt make sense! so confussed!


----------



## LLbean

Wish I had an answer on that but I know nothing on cervix positions. Maybe look online?


----------



## Bonnie1990

yes usually high soft open for ovulation


----------



## crystal443

Morning ladies:)

Liz- AF got me yesterday, onwards and upwards :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Katherine1209

I'm out, the witch just arrived...:cry:


----------



## ksluice

dam**t crystal!! and katherine.

:hugs:to you both. so sorry.


----------



## BabyBean14

:hugs: to you both!


----------



## Katherine1209

Sorry about af crystal...maybe this cycle is ours...Fx!


----------



## crystal443

Katherine :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: So sorry!!

Ksluice, thanks:hugs::hugs: I'm ok though, I'd rather just get things going to try again if its a no go:) How are you doing?


----------



## crystal443

Katherine1209 said:


> Sorry about af crystal...maybe this cycle is ours...Fx!

For sure Katherine :hugs::hugs: Are you temping this cycle?


----------



## LLbean

oh boooooooooooooooooo

:hugs: to you both


----------



## LLbean

ok, to the rest of the ladies due to test on the second half of the month lets pick up the pace!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## twotogo

LLbean said:


> ok, to the rest of the ladies due to test on the second half of the month lets pick up the pace!!!! :winkwink:

I would love to pick up the pace, but my ovaries aren't cooperating yet. :nope: Oh, well.... :coffee:


----------



## LLbean

well do what you can hehehe


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## LLbean

hey you are younger than some of us so...


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## crystal443

twotogo- it takes my ovaries forever to cooperate too:wacko::haha::haha:


----------



## mummyb2b

crystal443 said:


> Morning ladies:)
> 
> Liz- AF got me yesterday, onwards and upwards :hugs::hugs:




Katherine1209 said:


> I'm out, the witch just arrived...:cry:

so sorry crystal & katherine maybe this is the start of your bfp cycles though! :hugs: and :dust: for this next cycle xx


----------



## Bonnie1990

Katherine1209 said:


> I'm out, the witch just arrived...:cry:




crystal443 said:


> Morning ladies:)
> 
> Liz- AF got me yesterday, onwards and upwards :hugs::hugs:

Hugs to both of you....see you in September with OUR :bfp:'s!


----------



## Katherine1209

crystal443 said:


> Katherine1209 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry about af crystal...maybe this cycle is ours...Fx!
> 
> For sure Katherine :hugs::hugs: Are you temping this cycle?Click to expand...

Not going to temp, just stick to opk's and BDing on cd12 and 14... See how we go...and dr appt for me on the 21st... See what he says...


----------



## LLbean

mummyb2b said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies:)
> 
> Liz- AF got me yesterday, onwards and upwards :hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katherine1209 said:
> 
> 
> I'm out, the witch just arrived...:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> so sorry crystal & katherine maybe this is the start of your bfp cycles though! :hugs: and :dust: for this next cycle xxClick to expand...

what about you? been waiting to hear...did you test?


----------



## myra

:hugs: katherine and crystal :hugs:


----------



## More4mom

Sadly, I'm out. :cry::cry: AF arrived early. :cry::cry:


----------



## LLbean

sorry More :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

so sorry more4mom :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummyb2b

LLbean said:


> what about you? been waiting to hear...did you test?

still no news i'm afraid just wish would either get bfp or af now either way 8days late is just torture!!! gonna do what dr at hosp said and give it a few more days and test again. though i do think its probably late due to stress or something! trying not to get hopes up!


----------



## mummyb2b

More4mom said:


> Sadly, I'm out. :cry::cry: AF arrived early. :cry::cry:

so sorry more :hugs:


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## viccat

Sorry to hear that you are out crystal and More4mom :hugs:

Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone else :flower:


----------



## LLbean

ok krunnin, its your turn today FXd!!!


----------



## Katherine1209

Moreformom....:hugs:....so sorry the damn :witch: came...


----------



## LLbean

MILTY!!! we did not hear from you yet either...whats going on?


----------



## Smilinggirl

I will be testing on August 30. Good luck ladies!


----------



## crystal443

Only 1 BFP for August so far? c'mon ladies we can do better then this :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Ooh my doc won't let me get AF for a few more days


----------



## mummyb2b

I'm out! After 10 days late (never been that late before!) I really was starting to hope! & have had a few tears but looking on the positive side at least now I can get my tests booked in at the clinic! So even though not this month, its still moving me on I guess! (at least thats what I keep telling myself!)


----------



## Milty

:hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

:nope:Sorry mummyb2b.


----------



## Katherine1209

Mummyb2b...sorry hon, that would be hard...being so late and all...:hugs:


----------



## Katherine1209

Best of luck to all of you that are still waiting to test and lots of :dust:


----------



## LLbean

mummy2b :hugs:


----------



## PatTabs

:hugs: M2be and all the other ladies the witch caught.

Mucho :dust: to all left in for Aug!!

I think I get a double dip month but am not going to fix a date to test so will see if I turn up in the Sept thread, heres hoping not!


----------



## BabyBean14

:hugs: Mummyb2b :hugs:


----------



## cheree89

Yesterday I got the teeny tiniest bit of pink/brown on the tp when I wiped.

Today I got this: 
https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc494/cheree89/WP_000169.jpg

I am 9 dpo today. EDD May 1, 2013. I am not getting too excited yet, because I have had 2 miscarriages and a 30 week baby. However, I am not yet in panic mode either. :wacko:

:hugs: to everyone the witch got this month. Good luck to all of the future August testers!


----------



## Milty

Oh very nice line congrats


----------



## LLbean

looking good cheree89!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:Congrats!


----------



## BabyBean14

Yay Cheree!!! :hugs: :bunny: :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## Jennjenn

Yeah - looking good Cheree89


----------



## ksluice

about time we had another BFP!!! Yay Cheree!!!


----------



## wana b a mom

cheree!! :happydance:


----------



## MeganS0326

Yippee. Congrats cheree. That is awesome!


----------



## Katherine1209

So happy for you Cheree.. Can't wait to see your next pic...looks very promising...Fx for you xx


----------



## crystal443

WooHoo Cheree...fx'd but I think you've got a BFP :hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

:happydance:Cheree!


----------



## PatTabs

Yay Cheree :dance: more of those please!!!


----------



## twotogo

Congrats Cheree!:happydance:


----------



## cheree89

Thanks everyone. I couldn't tell if this mornings test was darker or not, so I am going to wait to retest on Monday. I'll post the result. FX it is darker!


----------



## humptobump

hey girls.

so i am 21 and i have been married for a year and a half, we weren't trying for a baby and we only had sex once without protection!!

i thought i ovulated the day after but didn't take too much notice, i had really sore breasts the week after, i took a test dpo and it was bfn so i thought oh well. i was a bit sad but then kind of ok.
Sore breats went away for a while, i had some cramps last night like a twinging pain in my stomach, so i decided to take another test and it was faint at first but now it is like really coloured. 

I'm happy but scared, haven;t told hubby yet just my sisters and mum.

what do i need to do now??
soo confused xx


----------



## LLbean

Humptobump...congrats on the BFP yet you are in the wrong thread hehehe this is 35+

As far as what to do next go see your gynecologist, they will confirm and talk to you about the next steps. Best of luck


----------



## humptobump

:wacko: LLbean 

oops haha must be baby brain

thanks

xx


----------



## Bravemom

Put me down for the 30th please ,if u will let me join you :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Of course Brave!!!


----------



## mummyb2b

congratulations cheree! h & h 9 months to you! :happydance:


----------



## myra

:dance: YAY Cheree, congrats!!!! :dance:


----------



## Milty

Oh I don't know guys ...do you really think we should let Bravemom in?? I mean maybe if she were testing on 29th and not the 30th:winkwink:


----------



## chickenchaser

Well I was going to ask for my test date to be put back again to the 30th but if it gets me banished from the thread I will stay on the 29th :haha:


----------



## Bravemom

Milty said:


> Oh I don't know guys ...do you really think we should let Bravemom in?? I mean maybe if she were testing on 29th and not the 30th:winkwink:

:haha::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Oh ok take the 30th :thumbup:


----------



## Bravemom

Milty said:


> Oh ok take the 30th :thumbup:

Your the best Milty :haha::hugs:


----------



## Milty

The best at being rotten is what my mom would say


----------



## crystal443

Morning girls :hugs::hugs:

I'm not so sure about Bmom i heard she can be trouble!! Asking for test dates that are controversial:growlmad: I say knock her into the September test thread:thumbup::haha::haha::haha:

Kidding of course:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Well I can finally report in with AF


----------



## LLbean

Done deal Milty, on to a more exciting month!!!


----------



## Milty

Next month is my 19 years wedding anniversary :happydance:


----------



## crystal443

Milty its got to be a lucky month then :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Yup perfect timing Milty!


----------



## viccat

Sorry to hear that Milty :hugs:

Is it nearly the 30th yet....? :coffee: ..... bored of waiting now! :haha:


----------



## Bravemom

Milty :hugs::hugs:


----------



## twotogo

At the risk of being knocked into September's thread :haha: I think I need to change my date to the 31st. I just O'd yesterday, so the 31st is still a bit early, but I don't think too early. :winkwink:


----------



## LLbean

LOL no worries, I will change your date


----------



## LLbean

Good morning ladies!!!

still waiting to hear from 
krunnin
littlepeps

and today our testing gals are
FirstTry
&
BbWishin

FXd and best of luck ladies!!!!


----------



## cheree89

cheree89 said:


> Thanks everyone. I couldn't tell if this mornings test was darker or not, so I am going to wait to retest on Monday. I'll post the result. FX it is darker!

OK, so of course I didn't wait to test until today. I took FRER's from 10 dpo to today (12 dpo). They don't look like they are changing much. I also don't have any symptoms. No breast tenderness at all, which is strange, because with DS, my breasts were on FIRE at this point. He is still nursing a little bit, so maybe that has something to do with it?

10 dpo on top (10 AM not FMU), 11 dpo in the middle (FMU), 12 DPO on bottom (FMU):

https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc494/cheree89/WP_000201-1.jpg

Although the FRERs don't seem to be changing, my IC from this morning was much darker than the one I posted from 9 dpo.

12 dpo (FMU):

https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc494/cheree89/WP_000202-1.jpg

I did go to the store yesterday and get some progesterone. The no breast tenderness was really worrying me. I have used it 3 times now, so maybe that is helping? Does anyone have any thought on this?


----------



## BbWishin

Sorry to hear all the bfn's and congrats to Cheree. AF showed yesterday for me on our way home from our trip. Taking a break next month - just need some time not to think about it for awhile, after all this time the pressure is getting too much plus I just picked up a second job doing some consulting work. It is time to relax and have fun (going on a girls trip to Napa) and have it constantly on my mind.


----------



## Jennjenn

Have fun in Napa! We're planning a trip there next year!


----------



## LLbean

BbWishin :hugs:

Cheree no experience with the cream myself but it can't hurt


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## PatTabs

:hugs: BBwishin and Kismet


----------



## LLbean

sorry Kismet :hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

:hug:bbwishin and Kismet


----------



## chickenchaser

Kismet I'm sorry. XXX


----------



## twotogo

:hugs: bbwishin & Kismet :hugs:


----------



## MeganS0326

Hey Ladies,

I need to report that :witch: showed up really early on Saturday so I'm out as well. I'm super bummed cause my doc confirmed I did not O on 50mg of clomid this round so she is going to increase me to 100mg but not for this cycle because I need a sonogram before I get the Rx and they don't have a tech in the office this week and it needs to be done at the beginning of the cycle SO now I feel like I'm pretty much out for September as well. :growlmad:

:hugs: to everyone the witch got


----------



## myra

:hugs: Kismet, Bbwishin and Megan :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Cheree- it can't hurt but not having sore bbs this early is not uncommon :shrug: your tests look great :thumbup: Can you get a Beta done? 

So sorry Kismet, bbwishin and megan :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## FirstTry

LLbean said:


> Good morning ladies!!!
> 
> still waiting to hear from
> krunnin
> littlepeps
> 
> and today our testing gals are
> FirstTry
> &
> BbWishin
> 
> FXd and best of luck ladies!!!!

Actually, my blood test will be tomorrow. So far, I got BFNs on 12 dpiui and 13 dpiui, so I'm assuming I'm out. I did not test today, 14 dpiui. Will let you know fo' sho' tomorrow night.


----------



## tag74

Hi there, I was hoping to jump in. I am 3dpo and testing on August 30. This is my first time trying for my second and I'm 38 with a 12 year old little girl. Wishing everyone luck! :winkwink:


----------



## LLbean

Added tag :thumbup:


----------



## twotogo

Ok. I'm going to have to kick myself over to the September testing thread. I'm actually O'ing today. So I won't be testing until September 2nd. 

Hoping there are a lot of BFP's here in August!


----------



## LLbean

no problem...Good luck in September!


----------



## Jennjenn

Liz - please move me to the 28th. I OV 2 days later than my normal...So hopefully this time next week, I'll know one way or another!


----------



## cheree89

crystal443 said:


> Cheree- it can't hurt but not having sore bbs this early is not uncommon :shrug: your tests look great :thumbup: Can you get a Beta done?

I actually spoke with my midwife yesterday. She said that since I was still breastfeeding that not having sore bbs is more common than not. It was a relief. She told me I could come in for a beta, but I figured I would just wait it out. Nothing I can do about it one way or the other.

Plus, I just took a FRER with SMU and it was much darker. :happydance:

I am still cheering for all of the end of month testers!!!


----------



## crystal443

cheree89 said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Cheree- it can't hurt but not having sore bbs this early is not uncommon :shrug: your tests look great :thumbup: Can you get a Beta done?
> 
> I actually spoke with my midwife yesterday. She said that since I was still breastfeeding that not having sore bbs is more common than not. It was a relief. She told me I could come in for a beta, but I figured I would just wait it out. Nothing I can do about it one way or the other.
> 
> Plus, I just took a FRER with SMU and it was much darker. :happydance:
> 
> I am still cheering for all of the end of month testers!!!Click to expand...

Good stuff :thumbup: I think we always base a BFP with sore bbs :shrug: I do it as well, but not everyone gets them..glad you called your midwife :)


----------



## Rikkitikki

Please add me to August 30th. First time I've ov'd (on Clomid) since we started trying...


----------



## LLbean

added you Rikkitikki...man that is a busy day LOL


----------



## Milty

I get sore boobs every time I O...the progesterone does it to me ...makes me nauseous too ...yes the 2WW is such a joy for me:haha:


----------



## FirstTry

I'm out. Negative blood test today. 

Good luck to all the ladies still in the running this month!


----------



## Milty

:hugs:


----------



## BabyBean14

:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Sorry first try :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Sorry first try


----------



## Katherine1209

Sorry to you all that got bfn's this cycle...best of luck for the next cycle and i really hope to see you all for September testing thread...LL? Interested in starting one for September?

Fingers crossed for all of you still waiting....:dust:


----------



## LLbean

someone already started it hehehe
September 2012 thread


----------



## Hortensia

I wasn't originally on this thread but am 'out' for this month and just wanna moan :( 

Tested at 12 p.o. and still stupidly thought I might get a BFP :shrug: WTF? 

Then AF arrived with a vengeance last night/this morning. 

Sometimes I doubt how broody I am feeling, or feel neurotic about being an 'older' mother and doubt how much I want an addition to the family, but then I feel this disappointed and realize... 

I have no idea whether I can even get pregnant, since I never have been (always FAR too careful) and my OH hasn't conceived with previous partners either. 

Ok rant over, just want to wish the remaining ladies testing this month all the best. It cheers me up seeing the over-35's getting their BFP's! 

:dust:


----------



## myra

Sorry Hortensia...I know it can be very frustrating! :hugs:

I hope you get some hope that it WILL happen for you after seeing all the women in the 35+ thread that are conceiving...if you look back over previous months you'll see that the number of BFPs add up quite a bit. Best of luck!


----------



## viccat

Oh Hortensia, sorry to hear the :witch: arrived. I know what you mean about the doubts - first day of AF is always such a shitty day, it can make me feel rather bleak too.

:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

so sorry Hortensia :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

ok today's testers
ksluice
goddess25

please report


----------



## Katherine1209

Hortensia said:


> I wasn't originally on this thread but am 'out' for this month and just wanna moan :(
> 
> Tested at 12 p.o. and still stupidly thought I might get a BFP :shrug: WTF?
> 
> Then AF arrived with a vengeance last night/this morning.
> 
> Sometimes I doubt how broody I am feeling, or feel neurotic about being an 'older' mother and doubt how much I want an addition to the family, but then I feel this disappointed and realize...
> 
> I have no idea whether I can even get pregnant, since I never have been (always FAR too careful) and my OH hasn't conceived with previous partners either.
> 
> Ok rant over, just want to wish the remaining ladies testing this month all the best. It cheers me up seeing the over-35's getting their BFP's!
> 
> :dust:

i know just what you mean H! I too hate the first day or two of af! although last cycle i actually got most upset on 12 dpo, after testing.... and getting a bfn! so by the time af actually came i had already had a good cry :cry:...felt better...
i just try to keep hopeful and see it a bit like a lottery, you just never know when your turn might come... :hugs:


----------



## 2have4kids

Hortensia is there room in your boat for me? I've just tested and I know AF is on the way. I just wish it would come today instead of dragging this month out longer. It's CD 32 already, am I going to have to wait til CD35 again this month? Grrr. 
The husband went camping in the Rocky Mountains this weekend with the bro-in-law & nephews so I've volunteered to do 11 hours OT at a local Latino festival to busy myself. I man a lego stand with a team member where we children come to build 'community' and speak to parents about changes we're implementing in their communities. It's sometimes hard because the kids can be very cute. At the Columbia Festival a cute little Spanish kid came and gave me a big hug when his parents came to collect him...I nearly burst out into tears. 
The next festival there was a man with identical twins, his boys were SO very handsome. He said he doesn't remember the 1st year of their life. I knew what he was saying but I promise, if I was able to have twins, I'd remember every second of every split and bleeding nipple, every smelly nappy, every sleepless day and night and every screaming fit. Here's to positive energy in September's baby making ladies! I hope to transition with you gals to the pregnancy boards next month and join you for a June delivery. :dust:


----------



## Rikkitikki

I'm sorry that I'm not reading posts above me, parents are in town and I'm about to crash, but I just got my BFP! Was negative this morning, then tonight got a faint positive with FRER and confirmed with CB digi :-D


----------



## BabyBean14

Yay! Rikkitikki! Congratulations! :hugs: :dance: :D


----------



## LLbean

Rikkitikki said:


> I'm sorry that I'm not reading posts above me, parents are in town and I'm about to crash, but I just got my BFP! Was negative this morning, then tonight got a faint positive with FRER and confirmed with CB digi :-D

YEY many MANY Congrats!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Dylis

:happydance:Rikkitikki :happydance: congrats


----------



## crystal443

CONGRATS Rikkitikki :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rashaa

Most Awesome news Rikkitikki!! Thetimingmakes all the diff! Congrats!!




Rikkitikki said:


> I'm sorry that I'm not reading posts above me, parents are in town and I'm about to crash, but I just got my BFP! Was negative this morning, then tonight got a faint positive with FRER and confirmed with CB digi :-D


----------



## Rikkitikki

Rashaa said:


> Most Awesome news Rikkitikki!! Thetimingmakes all the diff! Congrats!!

I forgot to mention, hubby will be leaving the area for 6 months before we have the chance to try again. We just had our first visit with a fertility specialist yesterday! Not to mention that the relatives that are visiting from "out of town" are coming into Nebraska from Nevada, Oregon and New York. Can't wait to tell them in the morning! Talk about timing, huh? ;)


----------



## Rashaa

Rikkitikki said:


> Rashaa said:
> 
> 
> Most Awesome news Rikkitikki!! Thetimingmakes all the diff! Congrats!!
> 
> I forgot to mention, hubby will be leaving the area for 6 months before we have the chance to try again. We just had our first visit with a fertility specialist yesterday! Not to mention that the relatives that are visiting from "out of town" are coming into Nebraska from Nevada, Oregon and New York. Can't wait to tell them in the morning! Talk about timing, huh? ;)Click to expand...

There is always a greater plan!(beyond our control), so happy for you family....h and h 9 months


----------



## Katherine1209

That's fantastic news rikki! And such great timing for you two...yay!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Rikkitikki said:


> Rashaa said:
> 
> 
> Most Awesome news Rikkitikki!! Thetimingmakes all the diff! Congrats!!
> 
> I forgot to mention, hubby will be leaving the area for 6 months before we have the chance to try again. We just had our first visit with a fertility specialist yesterday! Not to mention that the relatives that are visiting from "out of town" are coming into Nebraska from Nevada, Oregon and New York. Can't wait to tell them in the morning! Talk about timing, huh? ;)Click to expand...


Congrats! :yipee:


----------



## PatTabs

Woohoo Rikkitikki :happydance:


----------



## myra

I was thinking it had been rather quiet here of late...guess we're all awaiting the influx of BFPs from the end of month testers...starting with you, Rikkitikki! Congratulations!!! :dance::dance:


----------



## mummyb2b

Rikkitikki said:


> I'm sorry that I'm not reading posts above me, parents are in town and I'm about to crash, but I just got my BFP! Was negative this morning, then tonight got a faint positive with FRER and confirmed with CB digi :-D

congratulations! h & h 9 months to you!! :happydance:


----------



## tag74

Feeling hopeful this month- wishing everyone the best!


----------



## myra

I was quietly hopeful for a BFP this cycle...but nervous after everything in June/July so I didn't admit it out loud or even put down for an "official" test date this month, but I think this is the beginnings of AF, a day early...how kind of her! :wacko: Better than late and getting my hopes up more though...

These TWWs sure are A LOT of time to build up hopes and fantasies about...well, about everything that would come after the BFP moment. Just found out last week that my younger sister is pregnant with #2...I was getting excited to share the pregnancy journey with her and thought it would be fun to have kids that were only 2 months apart. I know, when the time is right, it will also be my turn...just hoping that the right time is around the corner for me...

Next step is meeting with a geneticist next week since in my blood work they found out I'm a carrier for cystic fibrosis. Then in September, my follow up at the fertility clinic to find out if there are any more answers from the 15 vials of blood they took for lab work!


----------



## goddess25

Forgot to check in...AF arrived! Not sure if I am moving onto September...GL ladies.


----------



## BabyBean14

goddess25 said:


> Forgot to check in...AF arrived! Not sure if I am moving onto September...GL ladies.

:hugs:


----------



## Katherine1209

Sorry goddess...it's always a blow isn't it? :hugs:


----------



## mummyb2b

goddess25 said:


> Forgot to check in...AF arrived! Not sure if I am moving onto September...GL ladies.

so sorry! hugs :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Rikkitikki so please for you hun, fantastic timing XXX


----------



## LLbean

and today's prize winners are
Maddy & JennJenn

hehehe

Lets hear it ladies!


----------



## Jennjenn

Nothing here...I didn't take my temp today b/c I was up all night with my LO...she has strep. My pregnancy test is at work and I should be back tomorrow, but I don't expect AF to arrive any day.


----------



## Mama Duck

Af is due tomorrow but will hold off and test on friday. Feeling ok,been feeling happy and buzzy which is unusual for my in the 2WW. I have a strange taste in my mouth,not metallic but a bit peppery. Veins are looking quite prominent on my chest,legs and arms. Headachey and my tummy feels more crampey and achey than normal. No nausea though.

Good luck to everyone still in the running. Let's hear more great news x


----------



## Katherine1209

Fingers crossed jennjen and mama duck :dust:


----------



## LLbean

chickenchaser...its your turn to report today! :D


----------



## Jennjenn

No luck AF arrived today...as expected.


----------



## LLbean

Sorry Jenn... :hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Crap. Sorry Jennjenn. :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

has anyone heard from krunnin or littlepeps? I've had to spy on a few of you to get updates LOL...I'm only missing those two so far


----------



## Jennjenn

Crap is right Bonnie. I'm so over this. It's labor day weekend and I'm going to have a great weekend and enjoy myself!


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Ladies, no sign of AF but I think I O late and my temps have been mad so I am going to leave it until the weekend and if she hasn't appeared by then I will test, but not very hopeful So I have booked to have my day 21 bloods done next month. Will keep you posted. XXX


----------



## PatTabs

:hugs: Jenn

Chicken :dust: you never know...


----------



## LLbean

Ok thanks for the update chickenchaser


----------



## Mama Duck

:hugs: Jenn :flower:


----------



## viccat

Well I am out for August - the :witch: has arrived. I am trying to pacify her with red wine and chocolate brownies....


----------



## mummyb2b

Mama Duck said:


> Af is due tomorrow but will hold off and test on friday. Feeling ok,been feeling happy and buzzy which is unusual for my in the 2WW. I have a strange taste in my mouth,not metallic but a bit peppery. Veins are looking quite prominent on my chest,legs and arms. Headachey and my tummy feels more crampey and achey than normal. No nausea though.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still in the running. Let's hear more great news x

sounds positive mama not sure if these are actual signs, but does sound positive! fx for you! hurry up friday!!! xx


----------



## mummyb2b

Jennjenn said:


> No luck AF arrived today...as expected.




viccat said:


> Well I am out for August - the :witch: has arrived. I am trying to pacify her with red wine and chocolate brownies....

sorry jenn & viccat like how you are pacifying :witch: though! will have to remember that one! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummyb2b

chickenchaser said:


> Hi Ladies, no sign of AF but I think I O late and my temps have been mad so I am going to leave it until the weekend and if she hasn't appeared by then I will test, but not very hopeful So I have booked to have my day 21 bloods done next month. Will keep you posted. XXX

you never know chicken fx for you! xx


----------



## Smilinggirl

I am out this month too. AF just arrived. :(


----------



## BabyBean14

:hugs: for those who recently got hit by AF. :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

wow looks like the witch hit a bunch of us tonight :hugs:


----------



## Milty

:hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

stupid hag:grr::grr::grr::grr:


----------



## crystal443

Dumb witch:growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Katherine1209

Hate her! Damn :witch:


----------



## Mama Duck

https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o16/tinks2648/Hugs/hugs.gif 

*to everybody who needs them xxx*


----------



## LLbean

Hey I, for once, am happy she is here...after not ovulating it was just wasting time LOL


----------



## wana b a mom

LL, I used to feel the same way when I didn't ovulate :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

well this was a first for me...well at least in the time we have been trying I know I always ovulated...until this month..


----------



## LLbean

ok ladies...last day of the month!!!!

waiting to hear on :
chickenchaser
Alleysm
Mama Duck
tag74


----------



## Smilinggirl

When I was younger, I used to call her my 'friend' came to visit. She is now not welcome for a visit. Go away for 9months AF!!! Thanks everyone out there for your great support!


----------



## Mama Duck

Morning ladies,I've just tested and got a :bfn: Does it look like an evap (never had one before but that what I think it may be). There's _something_ at the bottom next to the pink line. Good luck to everyone still in the running.

Here's my test.
 



Attached Files:







7898815250_d6da634927.jpg
File size: 137.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## alleysm

No af for me and a bfn..


----------



## Bonnie1990

Mama Duck said:


> Morning ladies,I've just tested and got a :bfn: Does it look like an evap (never had one before but that what I think it may be). There's _something_ at the bottom next to the pink line. Good luck to everyone still in the running.
> 
> Here's my test.

All I see is what looks like a dent on the lower part to the left of the control line. :shrug:
When is/was af due?
Fx'd


----------



## LLbean

^WSS^


----------



## LLbean

ok ladies as soon as either or happens let me know


----------



## Milty

Ok I'm really bad at lines and LL is way better than me ...but if you look to the left of the dent and don't concentrate on the dent then I think there is an evap there


----------



## chickenchaser

No AF and BFN, Sorry!!!! She should have been here Wednesday/Thursday


----------



## Mama Duck

Bonnie1990 said:


> Mama Duck said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies,I've just tested and got a :bfn: Does it look like an evap (never had one before but that what I think it may be). There's _something_ at the bottom next to the pink line. Good luck to everyone still in the running.
> 
> Here's my test.
> 
> All I see is what looks like a dent on the lower part to the left of the control line. :shrug:
> *When is/was af due?*
> Fx'dClick to expand...

Yesterday (30/8)


----------



## chickenchaser

AF this morning...


----------



## Katherine1209

Sorry chickenchaser :hugs: :hugs:

Mama duck...The pic is not that easy to see the evap....fx!


----------



## alleysm

Af yesterday afternoon


----------



## Lady H

My original test date was 7th which was :bfn:but I squeezed another cycle into the month and tested yesterday 31st.....:bfp: faint but a line is a line right? :thumbup:


----------



## PatTabs

Lady H said:


> My original test date was 7th which was :bfn:but I squeezed another cycle into the month and tested yesterday 31st.....:bfp: faint but a line is a line right? :thumbup:

Yeehaw!! Got everything crossed!!! :happydance:


----------



## Dylis

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Lady H:happydance::happydance:


----------



## myra

YAAAAAAAAYYYYY Lady H!!! So excited for you! A line IS a line! Congratulations!!
:dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Lady H whoo hoo!!!!
:wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee:

:wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee:

:wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee:

:wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee:
:wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee:


----------



## LLbean

WAY TO GO Lady H...got one in JUST IN TIME hehehe CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Milty

Congrats


----------



## Mama Duck

Lady H said:


> My original test date was 7th which was :bfn:but I squeezed another cycle into the month and tested yesterday 31st.....:bfp: faint but a line is a line right? :thumbup:

https://i1229.photobucket.com/albums/ee480/flutterbye216/congratulations.gif

Oh and quick update on myself and that is to say that when I went to the bathroom and wiped then was some very light pinky discharge on the TP which is unusual for me,never get this before af (normal for me is either bright red straight away or brown).


----------



## Lady H

Ooooh Mama, make it five! Xxx


----------



## Hortensia

Lady H said:


> My original test date was 7th which was :bfn:but I squeezed another cycle into the month and tested yesterday 31st.....:bfp: faint but a line is a line right? :thumbup:

Congratulations! :wohoo:

A line is a line is a line!!! :happydance:


----------



## viccat

Congrats Lady H!!! :D


----------



## chickenchaser

Lady H so pleased for you XXX


----------



## mummyb2b

Lady H said:


> My original test date was 7th which was :bfn:but I squeezed another cycle into the month and tested yesterday 31st.....:bfp: faint but a line is a line right? :thumbup:

woohoo! congratulations lady! happy & healthy 9 months to you! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Bonnie1990

what a way to wind up the month!

Thank you LLBean!


----------



## LLbean

Ok ladies, do we have more BFPs? Come on!!!!


----------



## Katherine1209

Oh my goodness...Lady H I am so doing a big :happydance: for you....a line is definitely a line!


----------



## Mama Duck

I'm out for this month,af did arrive last night. September here I come.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Mama Duck said:


> I'm out for this month,af did arrive last night. September here I come.


Damn what a tease. So sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Aww sorry Mama, hugs x


----------



## chickenchaser

Lady H are you going to post in TTC#1 over 35. The ladies would be so pleased for you. XXX


----------



## Lady H

Yes but I wanted to do it as a spoiler and don't know how. I don't want to upset those wonderful ladies.


----------



## chickenchaser

Was just about to show you but I can see you have worked it out. They will all be so pleased, but thanks for being so sensitive XXX


----------



## crystal443

CONGRATS LADY H!!!! That's a fantastic end to August:)


Sorry mamaduck :hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope September is a big month!!


----------

